# 1987 Bass Tracker V17



## BigDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Well here I go...

(Storytime, skip this paragraph if you want)
Years ago my dad purchased a used 1987 bass tracker. I think I was around 14 years old at the time. As we had previously been confined to fishing from shore, forced to watch those with boats come back with what felt like 10x as many fish, my younger siblings and I were ecstatic. It fished the local lakes really well and we even took it out to the bigger waters of the Missouri River a few times. I have a lot of great memories in that boat. But fast forward past a few acts of mother nature, some torn boat cover, then a few years of neglect and the boat is in rough shape. Like, really rough. I could probably find a similar, mostly functional and intact boat for not too much more than what it'll cost me to fix it, but there's a nostalgia factor and thanks to several years of hands on work during my time in the Air Force followed by college, I really like getting my hands dirty and solving technical problems. The wife (finally) gave me the go ahead to take it over from my dad and put it in my hands and fix it up. I'm meeting him a few hours from here to pick it up. I would have taken it with me a few weeks ago but it appears something ate the trailer wiring.
(Storytime over)


So the bow casting platform was semi intact but had a few soft spots. The main deck in the middle of the boat was just about reduced to soggy sawdust. A couple of years ago I took both of them out, discovering that the boat had its own ecosystem and what may have been several new species of life. Managed to keep everything except the disintegrated main deck mostly intact for templates. Here's the pictures I could find. 

















I have a long, (expensive), road ahead of me but here's what I'd like to accomplish. I've perused and lurked in these grind for a while and there's always a lot of helpful info all your feedback would be much appreciated,. Remember I mentioned Air Force, not Navy, so boats are new to me.

Check out the old 40?50? hp Mercury motor. Spark plugs, compression check, impeller, oil. I know there are tools for the compression and spark plug checks but I'm not sure what they are called. I'll also clean up the old fuel tank. It was taken into the shop a few years ago for tune up so hopefully it's not too bad now.

Remove the rear aluminum casting deck to check the foam. When I ripped out the other decking I want really aware that flotation foam existed but I've since been educated and I'm sure the foam under that deck is absolutely ruined.

Clean up the aluminum hull and check the general condition of the hull. Removing the old decals would be part of this process as well. Any good products out there for surgery of those two tasks? I've seen a product called Luma Brite mentioned for the aluminum.

This is more want than need, but I'd like to paint the aluminum. Previously I'd thought about just using Rustoleum spay cans and the corresponding spray can primer but I've also seen mention of Parker's duck boat paint. Here's the colors I'm considering. Green aluminum, tan decking.





It'd also be nice to throw some white tracker decals on top of the new paint but that that's even further into want not need. It can shall be accomplished at a later date so it might have to wait.

Replace trailer bunks and electrical while the boat is off for paint. Also need to look at bearings and tires.

After that it needs all new electrical, somebody stole the priceless original cassette player and tried to take the speakers too, big money in 30 yr old stereo equipment I guess. That combined with something living under the cover made a mess of the wiring. So it all needs to be redone. Fore and aft lights, interior lights, fish finder, bilge, livewell aerator, motor, trolling motor (also needs new trolling motor)

Then replace the old flotation foam with cut to fit polystryene with a protective epoxy coating.

Next replace the decking with marine grade plywood and Tuff Coat paint. Any idea if the wood requires additional sealant treatment when using Tuff Coat?

Along side the decking, it needs a new console and seats/pedestals. I might be able to reuse the old pedestals. 

And I think that's it... Oh wait! And then take it out, make new memories, and catch some fish!

More posts/pics to come as I make progress

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDan (Jun 10, 2016)

Ended up not towing the boat due to trailer lighting issues... again... So it'll probably be about a month before I can get down there and look at the trailer to try and figure what's going on

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood (Jun 10, 2016)

Can't top history and memories. It'll be worth it when you get it done. Enjoy the journey........


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 10, 2016)

BigDan said:


> Ended up not towing the boat due to trailer lighting issues... again... So it'll probably be about a month before I can get down there and look at the trailer to try and figure what's going on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Get a set of magnetic trailer lights.


----------



## BigDan (Jun 20, 2016)

Ordered a set of magnetic trailer lights. Thanks for the suggestion! Should be getting the boat this week.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 20, 2016)

That tan decking color is what I've got on my boat - Tuff Coat was the brand non-skid surface I put down & the stuff is great in the summer - it gets warm in the sun for sure but it isn't unbearably hot like the carpet in my old boat or the bare green original bench seats would have been.


----------



## 88basstrack (Jun 20, 2016)

If you need any help or info with the project just let me know bud!! Its fun once you get through the hard stuff lol.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sounds like a great project and a worthy cause. =D>


----------



## BigDan (Jun 22, 2016)

Every thing appears to be in place to get the boat up here tomorrow. Just have to do a quick 2 hr round trip after work to go grab it.

Got a quick question, I'm considering not painting the bottom of the boat. After cleaning the aluminum with an acid cleaner, do I need to perform any treatment to the raw aluminum? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDan (Jun 25, 2016)

Picked up the boat this week. Magnetic trailer lights fell off and shattered on what I thought was an insignificant bump on the exit into town. The fit in my garage is a little tighter than I thought it would be but I'll just have to pull the boat out a little when I work on it.











Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 88basstrack (Jun 26, 2016)

Looking good in there! doesn't seem like to bad of a project now! Hows the transom looking??


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 27, 2016)

Glad you got it home. First thing I noticed was the cracked bow bracket. What's the plan, fix or replace?


----------



## BigDan (Jun 28, 2016)

Hanr3 said:


> Glad you got it home. First thing I noticed was the cracked bow bracket. What's the plan, fix or replace?


I'm going go see if I can find someone to fix it. Both fixing and fabricating a new one fall outside my skill bracket and I imagine it's cheaper to repair than replace.

Managed to remove a few more rivets and super rusty screws, and a few more smalls panels in addition to breaking the rusty old trolling mounting screws enough to remove it and kept the decking it was mounted to mostly intact.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDan (Jun 28, 2016)

88basstrack said:


> Looking good in there! doesn't seem like to bad of a project now! Hows the transom looking??


Still don't have the rear decking off to get a clear view of it but the parts I can see appear to be dry but cracked and old. I'll probably replace it regardless since I'm taking everything off. Still need to figure out how I'm taking the motor off and where I'm putting the motor while it's off, garage only has so much space. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 88basstrack (Jun 29, 2016)

BigDan said:


> Still don't have the rear decking off to get a clear view of it but the parts I can see appear to be dry but cracked and old. I'll probably replace it regardless since I'm taking everything off. Still need to figure out how I'm taking the motor off and where I'm putting the motor while it's off, garage only has so much space.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



With these boats you don't have to take any rear decking out to access the transom. Just take the motor off the back and then you take the screws out of the aluminum cap that goes from side to side and viola there is the transom! It comes straight up and the new one will drop right in (if you cut it right lol). With that motor, maybe a cheapy engine hoist from harbor freight?? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have the same motor - according to the info on NADA it weighs 185lbs (though the automatic oiler has been removed on mine so its even lighter still) I was able to pull my utility trailer around behind the boat & support the motor on the skeg on the deck of the utility trailer & I was able to just bear hug it & lift it up onto the transom. I would imagine you could get the front of the trailer elevated & pitch the transom down low you should have no problem getting it off with two people and a set of lifting straps - no hoist involved.


----------



## BigDan (Jun 29, 2016)

Not sure what I was trying say as far as removing more decking to access the transom, because looking at it now, what I said makes no sense. I'll blame that on lack of sleep. 

I'm thinking that raising the front of the trailer and finding a friend and some lifting straps might be the way to go for removing (and eventually reinstalling) the motor. I think I saw plans for a diy 2x4 motor stand around here somewhere that I'll end up building. I need to grab 2x4 for sawhorses anyways. 

Speaking of saw horses, what's the best way to support the boat after pulling the trailer out from under it when I fix up the trailer? I can figure out getting it off the trailer and on whatever supports by raising/lowering the trailer, just not sure what the best support system is. My initial thought, short of building a large support structure with bunks like the trailer, is to use sawhorses, with cargo straps in between and some sort of counterweight, maybe with some 2x4 between the straps and hull to avoid heavy loads on the strakes (I think that's the right word). I was thinking you would want to distribute the weight and avoid any point loads that would damage the hull. 

Edit: spelling

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDan (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd be posting updates but every time I get a chance to work on the boat, the above happens. Frustrating... I would be getting things done this weekend but naturally it's supposed to storm again

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDan (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's a thread necro but the world seemed to have other plans for my time and that poor boat sat unloved in a garage for a couple years. But after some life changes (buying houses, buying and wrecking new trucks, family drama, and medical issues, etc, etc) I've finally started to try and reassemble my thoughts on this boat and started to finish ripping out all the old, rotted, and broken pieces. More to come soon....


----------

